# Moots Ti Bottle Cage?



## CrimeWave (Nov 7, 2010)

Why oh why does Moots not produce a Ti bottle cage with their matching bead blast finish? Is it because the surface finish wears when rubbed? 

Would be pretty sweet....


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Why would Moots go into cage production and compete directly with King, another great colorado company and friend of Moots? 

I bet for the right $$ Moots would bead blast a King cage to match your frame.


----------



## CrimeWave (Nov 7, 2010)

well that makes sense then....

I do have access to a bead blast setup (I'm a mechanical engineer)....anybody know the spec for the bead they use? Seems to be a pretty fine, almost powdery media....


----------



## CrimeWave (Nov 7, 2010)

So, I shot an email to Moots asking whether they would bead blast a King Cage and to my surprise they said sure!

here are the results:


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Looks great. I love it when a bike's components match.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Those guys are great. Nice idea to match finish on your cages. What did they charge?


----------



## CrimeWave (Nov 7, 2010)

I shouldnt say. If you're interested, give Brad Bingham a call at the shop. He'll hook you up


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

That's cool. Looks nice.


----------

